# We R Animals (..maybe just check it out..?)



## EskapePeanut (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey just thought I'd put this out there for anyone interested.. 







There is a cool Swedish guy who started this idea for a film staring animal puppets ( mostly a sphinx and a bat) with some crazy seedy underworld/black market plot involving cute animal videos online. 

I've been following his project online for along time now..since almost 2014....and Thobias Hoffmén ( the guy behind it all) has started a kickstarter to get his short film ( or maybe a feature?!?!) into production.

You can check it out below and even take a peek at the trailer if you'd like.

weranimalsmovie.com: We R Animals

I wasn't asked to post this or endorse this but I'm really happy to see this project come this far ( with even some help by the people behind Kung Fury!) and I hope it would be great if the community would take an interest in an independent work like this.. even if you only watch the trailer. Ha!


( You can move this post if I've put it in the wrong spot)


----------

